

Ask HN: Who Needs a Job in Seattle? - darkxanthos

It's easier if those of us who are hiring know you live near us. ;)
======
MartinCron
I don't need a job in Seattle at this very moment, but I'm looking to get
involved with something interesting when the freelance gig I'm on will be
finished. Probably around October.

Contact info in my profile. Thx.

------
willlangford
Where @ in Seattle?

~~~
darkxanthos
Downtown in Rainier bldg.

